# New (Japanese "Kate") Print for Wings Museum, UK



## ColesAircraft (Jan 31, 2010)

DETAIL:






Thanks for looking! I just completed this one following the Soviet Lend-Lease P-63 piece - and there will be three more to follow, all for the Wings Museum's grand-reopening on March 20th.

- Ron Cole

Cole's Aircraft Aviation Art by Ron Cole


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2010)

Nicely done! Is that a historical scene you're depicting or your own composition? looks good either way.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2010)

With CR!! Great work sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is awesome!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2010)

Ageed...that is awesome work.

My first thoughts are that the bomb is not accurate for the timeframe.....?
Looks very much like the 800kg bomb used only at Pearl Harbor? 
Will need to check....don't want to cause any grief.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Ageed...that is awesome work.
> 
> My first thoughts are that the bomb is not accurate for the timeframe.....?
> Looks very much like the 800kg bomb used only at Pearl Harbor?
> Will need to check....don't want to cause any grief.....



Hi, Wayne

The Kate might be one of the 4 which were deployed on the Shumushu island of Northern Kuril islands.
I hear the Kate of Wings Museum came from Sakhalin, Russia but, according to our records here, there were no Japanese aircrafts(and tanks as well) in August, 1945 when Russia invaded into the southern part of Sakhalin.

4 B5N Kates on the Shumushu attacked Russian vessels on August 20. They might have attacked with the 800kg bombs though I need further research. 

1 crashed but the rest 3 were left on the island after the war.
............


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 1, 2010)

Awsome job!!!


----------

